# Spinup vs Complex Imaginary for Power PE Exam



## niebs (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm trying to decide whether to get the Spinup book or a couple of the Complex Imaginary books to help study for the Power section in October. Any thoughts? If I went with the Complex Imaginary, which volumes are the most helpful?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello niebs and welcome to EB.com.

There have been a number of discussions on this same topic. Have a look here and see if that helps.


----------



## spinup (Jun 13, 2012)

The second edition for "Spin-Up Power PE Sample Exams" was recently released.

The release includes recommended changes from users of the first edition.

Five Sample Exams for $99.99

www.spinupexams.com


----------



## Power12 (Jun 13, 2012)

I passed the exam using both Spinup and NCEEs sample exams. With Spinup now in their second edition, I would most definitely get SpinUp.


----------



## zeba (Jun 13, 2012)

Just ordered Spinup sample exam book. Looking forward to studying. This board looks very helpful.


----------



## KSU-EE (Jun 14, 2012)

Definitely use all four to study to get started but i can tell you from taking the exam twice, studying those books is like taking a paintball gun to a real war zone. Besides studying those, i recommend you concentrate a lot more on power engineering books. Theodore's wildi electrical machines book is a tremendous help, at least to me.


----------



## gte636i (Jun 15, 2012)

There are other good options out there. I passed the test and used the NCEES, PPI and Kaplan sample exams in my studies.


----------

